# Shingling over ridge vent -details needed



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm putting ridge vents on a long ridge that dives into the side of a higher perpendicular roof.

The manufacturers directions (actually every manufacturer of ridge vents I could find) gave very little info on how to best apply the shingle caps over the ridge vent in this situation. Most seem to indicate that the vent should be held back about a foot from where the ridge dives into the other roof. 

If there was no ridge vent I would install the cap shingles from the far end of the ridge right up into the dive and let the shingles on the higher roof overlap the last cap shingle. In this case for the 1 ft section with no ridge vent I assume I would do basically the same. But if I just place the ridge vent over the last cap shingle (1 ft from the dive-in) won't water be directed under the vent? What is the correct detail for cap shingling this end of the ridge vent and the short part of the ridge with no vent?

Similar question: The other end of the ridge is a hip. Do I end the ridge vent 1 ft shy of the hip? When cap shingling do I run up over the end of the ridge vent (hiding the end of the ridge vent) or do I place the ridge vent over the last cap shingle (1 ft from the hip) and then restart cap shingles on top of the ridge vent so that the end of the ridge vent is exposed? If the latter do the cap shingles hand out over the end of the ridge vent or are they flush with the end?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

http://www.albertsroofing.com/Ridge%20Vent%20Detail.htm

THough I closed the ridge at a perpendicular roof area, I ran the vent and cap there too. 
[img width=640 /]http://www.rooferscoffeeshop.com/images/photo_albums/30/82/MVC-001F.JPG[/img]


The roof in the second link looks lumpy because I dutch-lapped the entire roof to give it a dimensional effect.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

vgjhyggjhghuhh Got it that time.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

So you ran the vent all the way to the higher roof (and to the gable end) rather than stop short? (but stopped the cut opening short)

And you do a gable end same as a hip?


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

You know, I can't remember last time I did a hip that got RV.

Yes. I stop cutting on the first rafter so both ends of the board are securely nailed. Same thing when butting into a gable wall or a chimney. The last foot of rv and cap are dressing. It looks really tacky stopping short and putting cap under it. Cap are meant to go on top.:yes:


----------

